# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Χωρισμός απο την παράλληλη σχέση μου - ΑΔΙΕΞΟΔΟ

## nausika

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας,

Θα ήθελα κάπου να μιλήσω γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό κοντεύω να τρελαθώ.

Έχω μια σχέση 5 χρόνια με κάποιον που αγαπώ πολύ. Ποτε μας δεν μαλωσαμε, ποτέ δεν είχαμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μόνο την απόσταση. Τον έβλεπα μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Όμως έχουμε πολλες γλυκες στιγμές που μας ενώνουν. Αρραβωνιασμένοι. Πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου γνώρισα ένα παιδι απο την δουλειά μου που με προσέγγισε και για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου είπα απλά να βγώ με κάποιον. Τίποτα παραπάνω. Μου άρεσε απο την πρώτη στιγμή. Μετά το πρώτο ραντεβού ήρθε το δεύτερο. Ένιωθα πως αυτό δε συνέβαινε σε εμένα. Σαν απλά να παρακολουθούσα ότι επρόκειτο να συμβεί. Μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που με κοίταζε, που μου μιλούσε με είχε γοητεύσει πολύ. 

Στην αρχή με τον δεύτερο περνούσα υπέροχα. Δεν είχε αντιληθφει τίποτα ο σύντροφος μου, όπως και κανείς άλλος. Ήμασταν απλά οι δυο μας. Μετά απο μια βλακεία μου ο συντροφος μου υποψιάστηκε κατι, σχεδον το κατάλαβε. Περάσαμε μεγάλη κρίση με αυτόν να θέλει να με χωρίσει και εμένα να τον βγάζω τρελο. Δεν παραδέχτηκα τίποτα, θα τον έχανα. Οπότε συνεχίσαμε, αρκετά υποψιασμένος αυτός όμως. Η σχέση μου με τον δεύτερο προχωρούσε. Μου έδινε τόσο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή μου, τον ερωτεύτηκα... Κοιμήθηκα μαζι του και ένιωσα πως δεν υπήρχε τίποτα άλλο. 

Μόνο που η συμπεριφορά του σε κάποια θέματα ήταν πολύ πολυ παιδιάστικη - κακή στους τσακωμούς μας. Μετά απο λίγους μήνες άρχισε να δείχνει πολύ πολύ ζήλεια, και να με πιέζει καθημερινά. Να χωρίσω. Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να χωρίσω. Κάτι με κράταγε. Δεν ξέρω τι. Ήταν η αγάπη μου? ήταν τα χρόνια? Ο αρραβώνας? Η συνηθεια? Δεν ήθελα να τον πληγώσω. Αθελα μου, για να πάρω παράταση χρόνου, τροφοδοτούσα τον δεύτερο με ελπίδες που δεν στέκονταν πουθενα. Μέχρι που οι τσακωμοί μας με τον δεύτερο έγιναν τόσο έντονοι που μου είπε να μην του ξαναμιλήσω ποτέ. Σαν να μην τον γνώρισα ποτέ. Δε θέλει να με ξέρει. Βέβαια μετά πάλι με έπαιρνε τηλ. Κάποιες φορές με απειλούσε, κάποιες ηταν εξοργισμένος που δεν υπερασπίστηκα την αγαπη μας. Εξαφανιστηκα. Δεν άντεχα άλλο την διπλή ζωη. Δεν άντεχα την συμπεριφορά του δευτερου να με κατηγορεί διαρκώς. Δεν επικοινωνήσαμε ξανα.

Όμως το θέμα μου είναι οι σκέψεις που κάνω. Κάθε βράδυ τον σκέφτομαι, σκέφτομαι όλες τις καλές στιγμές μας. Κλαίω, δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Σκέφτομαι μήπως έκανα την λάθος επιλογή? Ομως υπηρχαν πράγματα που δεν άντεχα στο δεύτερο. Πράγματα που ανεξάρτητα απο τη σχέση μου δεν με άφηναν να μείνω μαζί του. Σκέφτομαι πως εγώ η ίδια υπονόμευσα τη σχέση μου και τωρα νιώθω ένα μεγάλο κενο. Βασανίζομαι σε όλες αυτες τις σκέψεις... 

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα. Θα ήθελα πολυ να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας και τις συμβουλές σας.

Ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας,
> 
> Θα ήθελα κάπου να μιλήσω γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό κοντεύω να τρελαθώ.
> 
> Έχω μια σχέση 5 χρόνια με κάποιον που αγαπώ πολύ. Ποτε μας δεν μαλωσαμε, ποτέ δεν είχαμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μόνο την απόσταση. Τον έβλεπα μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Όμως έχουμε πολλες γλυκες στιγμές που μας ενώνουν. Αρραβωνιασμένοι. Πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου γνώρισα ένα παιδι απο την δουλειά μου που με προσέγγισε και για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου είπα απλά να βγώ με κάποιον. Τίποτα παραπάνω. Μου άρεσε απο την πρώτη στιγμή. Μετά το πρώτο ραντεβού ήρθε το δεύτερο. Ένιωθα πως αυτό δε συνέβαινε σε εμένα. Σαν απλά να παρακολουθούσα ότι επρόκειτο να συμβεί. Μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που με κοίταζε, που μου μιλούσε με είχε γοητεύσει πολύ. 
> 
> Στην αρχή με τον δεύτερο περνούσα υπέροχα. Δεν είχε αντιληθφει τίποτα ο σύντροφος μου, όπως και κανείς άλλος. Ήμασταν απλά οι δυο μας. Μετά απο μια βλακεία μου ο συντροφος μου υποψιάστηκε κατι, σχεδον το κατάλαβε. Περάσαμε μεγάλη κρίση με αυτόν να θέλει να με χωρίσει και εμένα να τον βγάζω τρελο. Δεν παραδέχτηκα τίποτα, θα τον έχανα. Οπότε συνεχίσαμε, αρκετά υποψιασμένος αυτός όμως. Η σχέση μου με τον δεύτερο προχωρούσε. Μου έδινε τόσο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή μου, τον ερωτεύτηκα... Κοιμήθηκα μαζι του και ένιωσα πως δεν υπήρχε τίποτα άλλο. 
> 
> Μόνο που η συμπεριφορά του σε κάποια θέματα ήταν πολύ πολυ παιδιάστικη - κακή στους τσακωμούς μας. Μετά απο λίγους μήνες άρχισε να δείχνει πολύ πολύ ζήλεια, και να με πιέζει καθημερινά. Να χωρίσω. Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να χωρίσω. Κάτι με κράταγε. Δεν ξέρω τι. Ήταν η αγάπη μου? ήταν τα χρόνια? Ο αρραβώνας? Η συνηθεια? Δεν ήθελα να τον πληγώσω. Αθελα μου, για να πάρω παράταση χρόνου, τροφοδοτούσα τον δεύτερο με ελπίδες που δεν στέκονταν πουθενα. Μέχρι που οι τσακωμοί μας με τον δεύτερο έγιναν τόσο έντονοι που μου είπε να μην του ξαναμιλήσω ποτέ. Σαν να μην τον γνώρισα ποτέ. Δε θέλει να με ξέρει. Βέβαια μετά πάλι με έπαιρνε τηλ. Κάποιες φορές με απειλούσε, κάποιες ηταν εξοργισμένος που δεν υπερασπίστηκα την αγαπη μας. Εξαφανιστηκα. Δεν άντεχα άλλο την διπλή ζωη. Δεν άντεχα την συμπεριφορά του δευτερου να με κατηγορεί διαρκώς. Δεν επικοινωνήσαμε ξανα.
> ...


Εγώ θα ακολουθουσα τον ερωτα προσωπικα.
Εφοσον ειχες δευτερο τον πρωτο τι τον ηθελες?
Εγω θα σου προτεινα να χωρισεις τον πρωτο γτ βλεπεις και εσυ δεν τον θες και θα ηταν και πιο δικαιο γι αυτον,να μην τον τυραννας.
Κατσε και χωρισε τον και τραβα στον δευτερο αφου εχεις νιωσει κατι που δεν ειχες γι αλλον.Τον θες ακομα.

----------


## nausika

Ό πρώτος με αγαπάει. Παρά τα όσα έμαθε για μένα έμεινε δίπλα μου. Με προσέχει και δε θέλω να σκεφτώ οτι θα τον πληγώσω. Ο άλλος (μικρότερος σε ηλικια απο τον πρώτο) φέρθηκε πολυ ανώριμα σε πολλά θέματα και αυτό με φοβίζει αρκετά. Πως αργά η γρήγορα θα το μετανιώσω αν μείνω μαζί του. Όμως βασανίζομαι γιατι στην καθημερινότητα μου είμαι τελείως μόνη λόγω της απόστασης. Ίσως γι αυτο δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τον δεύτερο, γιατι είμαι μονη :( :(

----------


## nick190813

> Ό πρώτος με αγαπάει. Παρά τα όσα έμαθε για μένα έμεινε δίπλα μου. Με προσέχει και δε θέλω να σκεφτώ οτι θα τον πληγώσω. Ο άλλος (μικρότερος σε ηλικια απο τον πρώτο) φέρθηκε πολυ ανώριμα σε πολλά θέματα και αυτό με φοβίζει αρκετά. Πως αργά η γρήγορα θα το μετανιώσω αν μείνω μαζί του. Όμως βασανίζομαι γιατι στην καθημερινότητα μου είμαι τελείως μόνη λόγω της απόστασης. Ίσως γι αυτο δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τον δεύτερο, γιατι είμαι μονη :( :(


Με τον 1ο εχεις πολυ αποσταση ?βρισκεσται συχνα?
Εσυ δλδ τώρα σκεφτεσαι με πιον θα εχεις πιο ασφαλες μελλον?Τη σημασια εχει η ανωριμοτητα?εγω παντως τον ερωτα τον βαζω πανω απο ολα
Οταν λες μονη ενοεις απο συντροφο?

----------


## mara035

Εγω πάλι νομίζω ότι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο δεύτερος την καλύπτουν ... 
Αν ήταν οκ με τη μόνιμη σχέση δεν θα έμπαινε καν στη διαδικασία να δημιουργσει παράνομη ... Να κολακευτείς ως γυναίκα ναι όχι όμως να κανεις σχέση...
Και από ότι φαίνεται ούτε ο δεύτερος ήταν ακριβώς αυτό που θα ήθελες ...
Αν δεν υπήρχε στη ζωή σου ο δευτέρος θα σκεφτόσουν άραγε να χωρίσεις τον πρώτο ? Και αν δεν υπήρχε ο πρώτος θα έβαζες στη ζωή σου το δευτέρο και αν ναι θα σκεφτόσουν μαζι του μια κοινή ζωή η χωριστούς δρόμους?
Και εδω που τα λέμε βάδιζες και λίγο εκ του ασφαλούς ... Έχοντας το σίγουρο δοκίμασες και κάτι άλλο γιατί είχες προφανώς την αίσθηση του ανικανοποίητου αοο την υπάρχουσα σχέση κάτι που δεν σου συμπλήρωνε ο ένας τον έβρισκες στον άλλον

----------


## soking

οσο κ αν σου φανει παραξενο η λυση ειναι να βρεις εναν τριτο...δεν αστειευομαι.να φερθεις τιμια αυτη τη φορα κ να χωρισεις με τον αρραβωνιαστικο σου κ μετα να ψαξεις για κατι αλλο.ο παλιος δε σε συγκινει πια αλλιως θα εκανες προσπαθειες να το ξαναφουντωσεις οτι εσβησε.απλα θες την ασφαλεια που σου προσφερει.ο νεος δε σου προσφερει ασφαλεια εφοσον η δικη σου ανασφαλεια δε σε αφησε να κανεις το βημα να χωρισεις τον παλιο κ να ξεκινησεις κατι νεο με το οποιο ρισκο.νομιζω τελικα θα αραξεις στα κυβικα σου κ καθε τοσο που καποιος σου δειχνει ενδιαφερον κ σωστη προσεγγιση απλα θα κερατωνεις τον αντρα σου μεχρι να σε τσακωσει κ να τιναχτουν ολα στον αερα.στα λεω ωμα αλλα ετσι ειναι.ειχες μια νορμαλ σχεση (δε σε κερατωνε,δε σε χτυπαγε,δε σου εκανε τη ζωη κολαση γενικα) κ την διελυσες (ναι τη διελυσες οταν εβαλες αλλον αντρα στο κρεβατι σου).σαν να μη φτανει αυτο, διαλυεις τη νεα σχεση πριν καν ξεκινησει απο φοβο να αφησεις το σιγουρακι...στο εγγυωμαι.ποτε δε θα σαι ευτυχισμενη.αυτο το κενο παντα θα υπαρχει κ παντα θα δοκιμαζεις να το γεμισεις με αλλους.οποτε βρες απο την αρχη εναν αλλον,ενα τριτο ατομο που θα σε καλυπτει απολυτα.το αξιζει ο αρραβωνιαστικος σου να ξερει οτι δε τον θες πια,το αξιζει ο συναδελφος να προχωρησει σε καποια που θα φτιαξει τη ζωη του μαζι της κ φυσικα το αξιζεις κ εσυ να βρεις σε καποιον ολο το πακετο που θα σε καλυπτει.δεν εισαι απο οσο μπορω να κρινω απο τα γραφομενα σου καμια του δρομου να θες αρσενικα με το τσουβαλι.απλα ενας (ο παλιος) δε μπορουσε να καλυψει τις αναγκες σου.προχωρα παρακατω κ βρες καποιον που θα ειναι αρκετος.

----------


## nausika

Βλεπομαστε κάθε σκ, η κάθε δεύτερο... Αυτό γινόταν από την αρχή της σχέσης μας... Όταν είμαστε μαζί είμαι καλά... Περνάμε ομορφα ... Δεν είμαι τρελαμενη αλλά έχουν περάσει κ πέντε χρόνια... Φεύγει όμως, και νιώθω μεγάλο κενό στη ζωή μου. Νιώθω πως η σχέση μας σταματάει και αρχίζει... Και πάλι το ίδιο... Ειδικά στο ερωτικό κομματι, πρεπει να γίνει εκείνη την συγκεκριμένη μέρα που θα είμαστε μαζί... Όχι οπότε θα ήθελα για παράδειγμα...

----------


## nausika

Έχεις δίκιο σε πολλά, αλλά με κρατάνε τοσα πράγματα... Ναι η ασφάλεια, συναισθηματική. Δεν την βρίσκεις εύκολα... Δε θέλω να τον πληγωσω. Η μόνη που φταιω είμαι εγώ οπότε καλά τα πάθαινω.. Βέβαια στον δεύτερο δεν είπα ποτε ψέματα... Ποτε δεν τον κορόιδεψα. Και τώρα δε θέλει να με ξέρει. Αυτό είναι που με πληγώνει. :(

----------


## nick190813

> Βλεπομαστε κάθε σκ, η κάθε δεύτερο... Αυτό γινόταν από την αρχή της σχέσης μας... Όταν είμαστε μαζί είμαι καλά... Περνάμε ομορφα ... Δεν είμαι τρελαμενη αλλά έχουν περάσει κ πέντε χρόνια... Φεύγει όμως, και νιώθω μεγάλο κενό στη ζωή μου. Νιώθω πως η σχέση μας σταματάει και αρχίζει... Και πάλι το ίδιο... Ειδικά στο ερωτικό κομματι, πρεπει να γίνει εκείνη την συγκεκριμένη μέρα που θα είμαστε μαζί... Όχι οπότε θα ήθελα για παράδειγμα...


Εγω παντως βλέπω οτι δεν σ γεμιζει ο 1ος γι αυτο βρηκες και 2ο και δεν προκειται να εισαι ευτυχισμενη ετσι οπως σ κοβω.
Ουτε ερωτικα καλυπτεσαι.Ουτε βλέπεσται και πολύ.
περνατε ομορφα?εσυ τι συναισθηματα νιώθεις για τον 1ο? 
Το λες και μονη σ δεν εισαι τρελαμενη ας εχουν περάσει και 5 χρονια ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θες να εισαι μαζι τ ,φανηκε απο το 10 ποστ π εκανε.Και αμα μεινεις μαζι τ παλι καποιος αλλος στο μελλον θα γινει 2ος για σενα εγω ετσι πιστευω

----------


## nick190813

χωρισετον τον 1ο δεν τον θες ειναι κριμα και γι αυτον να τον τυρανας

----------


## nausika

Όχι δε θα σκεφτόμουν ποτε να τον χώρισω τον πρώτο. Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να χώρισω τον εαυτό μου στα δυο. Ποτε δεν σκέφτηκα να χώρισω για να μείνω με τον δεύτερο. Παράλληλα όμως τρελάθηκα όταν αποφάσισε να φύγει. Αυτό άκομα και εμένα με παραξενευει. Είχα διχαστεί.

----------


## nick190813

> Όχι δε θα σκεφτόμουν ποτε να τον χώρισω τον πρώτο. Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να χώρισω τον εαυτό μου στα δυο. Ποτε δεν σκέφτηκα να χώρισω για να μείνω με τον δεύτερο. Παράλληλα όμως τρελάθηκα όταν αποφάσισε να φύγει. Αυτό άκομα και εμένα με παραξενευει. Είχα διχαστεί.


χωρισετον να παει στο καλο αφου δεν τον θες ειναι ολοφανερο.Εσυ ακομα τον 2ο σκεφτεσαι.Δεν το βλεπεις οτι ειναι λαθος και για τους δυο σας?

----------


## kerasi

Mε το δεύτερο παιδί βλεπόσαστε κάπου πχ στη δουλεία που γνωριστήκατε ή αλλου;

----------


## Försvarsadvokat

Δεν θα γράψω πολλά γιατί είναι μία συνηθισμένη περίπτωση ενός ατόμου που φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι έχει πολλές ανασφάλειες με τον εαυτό του. Καλό θα ήταν να διαγνώσει το ίδιο το άτομο το πρόβλημα αυτό, να προσπαθήσει να το λύσει και μετά να προχωρήσει στην ζωή του. Αλλιώς αυτό θα συμβεί πολλές φορές στο μέλλον. Πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι αγάπη αυτό που νιώθει για το πρώτο άτομο αλλά το ίδιο το άτομο θέλει να παραμείνει συναισθηματικά ολοκληρωμένο μέσα από την παράλληλη σχέση. Το θέμα είναι πως και ένα τρίτο άτομο να εμφανίζονταν είμαι σίγουρος θα έκανε σχέση και με αυτό το τρίτο άτομο, παράλληλα με τα υπόλοιπα δύο. Αυτά από μένα για αρχή...αν μείνει το θέμα ενεργό για αρκετό καιρό, έχουμε να πούμε πολλά πάνω σε μία κλασσική περίπτωση που ταλανίζει πολλούς ανθρώπους με αντίστοιχες ανασφάλειες. Ένα θέμα που αναλόγως από ποιά οπτική γωνία το κοιτάξει κανείς θα βρει και διαφορετικά θύματα και διαφορετικούς θύτες. Μήπως όμως στην τελική το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι που μέσω των ανασφαλειων μας καταλήγουμε να πληγώνουμε τρίτα πρόσωπα στον βωμό ενος συναισθήματος που το ονομάζουμε αγάπη αλλά που στην πραγματικότητα είναι κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό αλλά σίγουρα όχι αγάπη ;

----------


## nausika

> Mε το δεύτερο παιδί βλεπόσαστε κάπου πχ στη δουλεία που γνωριστήκατε ή αλλου;


Όχι πια.. Μόνο τυχαία γιατί είναι από την περιοχή μου. Δεν μιλάμε όμως..

----------


## nick190813

> Νικο,εισαι ο μονος παικτης εδω μεσα.Πηξαμε στους αγαπουληδες-μπαζογαμουληδες.Ευγε!


χαχααχ να σαι καλα ρε φιλε

----------


## manos32

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας,
> 
> Θα ήθελα κάπου να μιλήσω γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό κοντεύω να τρελαθώ.
> 
> Έχω μια σχέση 5 χρόνια με κάποιον που αγαπώ πολύ. Ποτε μας δεν μαλωσαμε, ποτέ δεν είχαμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μόνο την απόσταση. Τον έβλεπα μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Όμως έχουμε πολλες γλυκες στιγμές που μας ενώνουν. Αρραβωνιασμένοι. Πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου γνώρισα ένα παιδι απο την δουλειά μου που με προσέγγισε και για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου είπα απλά να βγώ με κάποιον. Τίποτα παραπάνω. Μου άρεσε απο την πρώτη στιγμή. Μετά το πρώτο ραντεβού ήρθε το δεύτερο. Ένιωθα πως αυτό δε συνέβαινε σε εμένα. Σαν απλά να παρακολουθούσα ότι επρόκειτο να συμβεί. Μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που με κοίταζε, που μου μιλούσε με είχε γοητεύσει πολύ. 
> 
> Στην αρχή με τον δεύτερο περνούσα υπέροχα. Δεν είχε αντιληθφει τίποτα ο σύντροφος μου, όπως και κανείς άλλος. Ήμασταν απλά οι δυο μας. Μετά απο μια βλακεία μου ο συντροφος μου υποψιάστηκε κατι, σχεδον το κατάλαβε. Περάσαμε μεγάλη κρίση με αυτόν να θέλει να με χωρίσει και εμένα να τον βγάζω τρελο. Δεν παραδέχτηκα τίποτα, θα τον έχανα. Οπότε συνεχίσαμε, αρκετά υποψιασμένος αυτός όμως. Η σχέση μου με τον δεύτερο προχωρούσε. Μου έδινε τόσο ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή μου, τον ερωτεύτηκα... Κοιμήθηκα μαζι του και ένιωσα πως δεν υπήρχε τίποτα άλλο. 
> 
> Μόνο που η συμπεριφορά του σε κάποια θέματα ήταν πολύ πολυ παιδιάστικη - κακή στους τσακωμούς μας. Μετά απο λίγους μήνες άρχισε να δείχνει πολύ πολύ ζήλεια, και να με πιέζει καθημερινά. Να χωρίσω. Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να χωρίσω. Κάτι με κράταγε. Δεν ξέρω τι. Ήταν η αγάπη μου? ήταν τα χρόνια? Ο αρραβώνας? Η συνηθεια? Δεν ήθελα να τον πληγώσω. Αθελα μου, για να πάρω παράταση χρόνου, τροφοδοτούσα τον δεύτερο με ελπίδες που δεν στέκονταν πουθενα. Μέχρι που οι τσακωμοί μας με τον δεύτερο έγιναν τόσο έντονοι που μου είπε να μην του ξαναμιλήσω ποτέ. Σαν να μην τον γνώρισα ποτέ. Δε θέλει να με ξέρει. Βέβαια μετά πάλι με έπαιρνε τηλ. Κάποιες φορές με απειλούσε, κάποιες ηταν εξοργισμένος που δεν υπερασπίστηκα την αγαπη μας. Εξαφανιστηκα. Δεν άντεχα άλλο την διπλή ζωη. Δεν άντεχα την συμπεριφορά του δευτερου να με κατηγορεί διαρκώς. Δεν επικοινωνήσαμε ξανα.
> ...


Να βρείς πρώτα έναν ανθρωπο που χρειάζεσαι, και μετά θα δείς τι ανάγκες εχεις μέσα σου..
Αυτός που πρέπει να βρείς είναι ο εαυτός σου!!
Δεν κάνω καμμία κριτική, παθών είμαι.. Ο δευτερος ήμουν, αν και τι πρώτος ,τι δευτερος αν θέλεις να λέμε την αλήθεια είναι ερμαφρόδιτα πραματα αυτα..
Μην φοβάσαι ακόμα και την μοναξιά, μην φοβάσαι εσένα, ένα ατομο είναι αρκετό, τα δύο μόνο μπερδεμα φέρνουν..

----------


## archangel

> χαχααχ 
> Δεν υπαρχουν κολπα αρκει να φερεσαι ωραια στις γυναικες και να τις κανεις να νιώθουν μοναδικες
> Συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα το να κανεις τραπεζι ρομαντικο και να παρεις και λουλουδια .



Παντα φαιρομαι ωραια στις γυναικες και βαζω τον καλυτερο εαυτό μου για να τις κανω να νιωσουν μοναδικες (δεν ξερω αν το εχω καταφερει).
Πολλες φορες είπα σε κοπελα να τις κανω ρομαντικο τραπέζι, αλλα στην καλυτερα θα μου το ακυρωσει την τελευταια στιγμη, και στην χειροτερη δεν θα το ακυρωσει και θα με αφησει να την περιμενω για ωρες!!!!
Τα λουλουδια σε μια που τα ειχα δωσει μια φορα τα βρηκα στα σκουπιδια μετα

----------


## nick190813

> Παντα φαιρομαι ωραια στις γυναικες και βαζω τον καλυτερο εαυτό μου για να τις κανω να νιωσουν μοναδικες (δεν ξερω αν το εχω καταφερει).
> Οσες φορες είπα σε κοπελα να τις κανω ρομαντικο τραπέζι, αλλα στην καλυτερα θα μου το ακυρωσει την τελευταια στιγμη, και στην χειροτερη δεν θα το ακυρωσει και θα με αφησει να την περιμενω για ωρες!!!!
> Τα λουλουδια σε μια που τα ειχα δωσει μια φορα τα βρηκα στα σκουπιδια μετα


πωπω τοσο χαλια?

Εγω απο τα τραπεζια που εκανα ολα ηταν θετικα.
Εκτιμουν πολυ οτι τις προσεχεις και εχεις ετοιμασει κατι ρομαντικο γι αυτες.οπως και τα λουλουδια

----------


## archangel

> πωπω τοσο χαλια?
> 
> Εγω απο τα τραπεζια που εκανα ολα ηταν θετικα.
> Εκτιμουν πολυ οτι τις προσεχεις και εχεις ετοιμασει κατι ρομαντικο γι αυτες.οπως και τα λουλουδια



Αστο καλυτερα!!!
Αν ερχοντουσαν θα ηταν θετικο το βραδυ και σε μενα.... :( :mad:

----------


## nick190813

> Αστο καλυτερα!!!
> Αν ερχοντουσαν θα ηταν θετικο το βραδυ και σε μενα.... :( :mad:


Ε θελει και λιγο ψησιμο μεχρι να την πεισεις

----------


## Mariah

Καλα τζαμπα φαγητο και δεν ερχονται? Κριση σου λεει μετα :p

----------


## archangel

> Ε θελει και λιγο ψησιμο μεχρι να την πεισεις



Για το ψησιμο θελω να με διδαξεις My Master

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOYHql-h39Q

----------


## archangel

> Καλα τζαμπα φαγητο και δεν ερχονται? Κριση σου λεει μετα :p



ειδες!!!!!!!
Ουτε η κριση δεν τις πιανει!!!!:p

----------


## Mariah

> ειδες!!!!!!!
> Ουτε η κριση δεν τις πιανει!!!!:p


Εγω το βλεπω, μην το δει ομως και το ΔΝΤ αυτο :p

----------


## nick190813

> Για το ψησιμο θελω να με διδαξεις My Master
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOYHql-h39Q


χαχααχ.
Απλες κουβεντες
Λες ε ξερεις κατι αυριο σκεφτομουνα να ετοιμασω κατι για μας στο σπιτι μ,α ωραια λεει αυτη, θα ερθεις λες εσυ? τις λες,αμα ψηνεται λεει ναι
Και μολις ερθει τις εχεις ετοιμασει ρομαντικο δειπνο με κερια και ενα ζυμαρικο ιταλικο αλα κρεμ και λιγο κρασι.
Καθεται πινεται τις φερνεις τα λουλουδια και αρχιζει και νιώθει πριγκιπησα.τις σερβιρεις πινεται και εχεις κερδισει ηδη την μαχη:p

----------


## archangel

> Εγω το βλεπω, μην το δει ομως και το ΔΝΤ αυτο :p



Αν το δει την βαψαμε!!!!!!!

----------


## archangel

> χαχααχ.
> Απλες κουβεντες
> Λες ε ξερεις κατι αυριο σκεφτομουνα να ετοιμασω κατι για μας στο σπιτι μ,α ωραια λεει αυτη, θα ερθεις λες εσυ? τις λες,αμα ψηνεται λεει ναι
> Και μολις ερθει τις εχεις ετοιμασει ρομαντικο δειπνο με κερια και ενα ζυμαρικο ιταλικο αλα κρεμ και λιγο κρασι.
> Καθεται πινεται τις φερνεις τα λουλουδια και αρχιζει και νιώθει πριγκιπησα.τις σερβιρεις πινεται και εχεις κερδισει ηδη την μαχη:p



Οσες φορες το φανταζόμουν ετσι το είχα στο μυαλό μου.... αν και ποτε δεν το υλοποιησα!!!
Μια φορα μια κοπελα μου ελεγε εντάξη.... πηγα και αγορασα τα υλικα, κερια, λουλουδια κλπ
και ενα μισα ωρο με καθυστερηση την πηρα τηλ. και μου είπε "αααα δεν μπορω να ερθω. εχω κατι να κάνω". (εννοειτε πως την εστειλα στο διαολο, οταν αρχισε ηλιθιες δικαιολογίες)
Ετρωγα τρεις μερες το φαγητο!!!!!

----------


## nick190813

> Οσες φορες το φανταζόμουν ετσι το είχα στο μυαλό μου.... αν και ποτε δεν το υλοποιησα!!!
> Μια φορα μια κοπελα μου ελεγε εντάξη.... πηγα και αγορασα τα υλικα, κερια, λουλουδια κλπ
> και ενα μισα ωρο με καθυστερηση την πηρα τηλ. και μου είπε "αααα δεν μπορω να ερθω. εχω κατι να κάνω". (εννοειτε πως την εστειλα στο διαολο, οταν αρχισε ηλιθιες δικαιολογίες)
> Ετρωγα τρεις μερες το φαγητο!!!!!


Καλα τις εκανες ζωον θα ηταν
Τουλαχιστον ετρωγες για μερες αχχααχ

----------


## archangel

> Καλα τις εκανες ζωον θα ηταν
> Τουλαχιστον ετρωγες για μερες αχχααχ



Βαρεθηκα να τρωω το ιδιο φαγητο..... δεν θελω να το ξαναφάω αυτο το φαγητο και εχει περάσει καιρός απο τότε!!!!

----------


## Mariah

Παντως γνωμη μου ειναι να βγαινετε καπου εξω οταν προκειται για ραντεβου. Μια κοπελα νοιωθει πιο ασφαλεια οταν ειναι με κοσμο. Και αφηστε το δειπνο, την ιδια δουλεια κανει και ενας καφες ή ενα ποτο.

----------


## nick190813

> Παντως γνωμη μου ειναι να βγαινετε καπου εξω οταν προκειται για ραντεβου. Μια κοπελα νοιωθει πιο ασφαλεια οταν ειναι με κοσμο. Και αφηστε το δειπνο, την ιδια δουλεια κανει και ενας καφες ή ενα ποτο.


Καλα και εξω να την πας σ ενα δειπνο ειναι καλο.Ε καλα την ξερεις και λιγο δεν πας με την μια να την φερεις σπιτι σ.

Εσενα σαν γυναικα δεν θα σ αρεσε δλδ να σ καλεσουν σ δειπνο και να σ περιποιηθουν?

----------


## Mariah

> Καλα και εξω να την πας σ ενα δειπνο ειναι καλο.Ε καλα την ξερεις και λιγο δεν πας με την μια να την φερεις σπιτι σ.
> 
> Εσενα σαν γυναικα δεν θα σ αρεσε δλδ να σ καλεσουν σ δειπνο και να σ περιποιηθουν?


Εγω προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα καπου εξω... εκτος αν τον ξερω τον αλλο αρκετα καλα για να παω σπιτι του. Αλλα στα πρωτα ραντεβου , που δεν ξερεις τον αλλο καλα, ε και ενας καφες καλος ειναι :p

----------


## nick190813

> Εγω προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα καπου εξω... εκτος αν τον ξερω τον αλλο αρκετα καλα για να παω σπιτι του. Αλλα στα πρωτα ραντεβου , που δεν ξερεις τον αλλο καλα, ε και ενας καφες καλος ειναι :p


Ωραια σ βρισκω αφου βολευεσαι και με εναν καφε :p
Ναι οκ αμα τον ηξερες καλα και πηγαινες θα σ αρεσε ολο αυτο?

----------


## Mariah

> Ωραια σ βρισκω αφου βολευεσαι και με εναν καφε :p
> Ναι οκ αμα τον ηξερες καλα και πηγαινες θα σ αρεσε ολο αυτο?


Ναι μου αρεσει, σε ποια δεν θα αρεσε να εχει εναν ανδρα να την περιποιειτε? :)

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι μου αρεσει, σε ποια δεν θα αρεσε να εχει εναν ανδρα να την περιποιειτε? :)


εκει ηθελα να καταληξω ,οτι μια κοπελα τα γουσταρει πολυ αυτα

----------


## archangel

> Παντως γνωμη μου ειναι να βγαινετε καπου εξω οταν προκειται για ραντεβου. Μια κοπελα νοιωθει πιο ασφαλεια οταν ειναι με κοσμο. Και αφηστε το δειπνο, την ιδια δουλεια κανει και ενας καφες ή ενα ποτο.



Μμμμμ μαλιστα. Μα δεν τις ελεγα με το καλημερα παμε για δειπνο. Παντως αυτο με την ασφαλεια ακουγεται πιθανο. Ποτε κατα την γνωμη σου είναι καλη ωρα για να τους πω για δειπνο στο σπίτι;

----------


## Mariah

> Μμμμμ μαλιστα. Μα δεν τις ελεγα με το καλημερα παμε για δειπνο. Παντως αυτο με την ασφαλεια ακουγεται πιθανο. Ποτε κατα την γνωμη σου είναι καλη ωρα για να τους πω για δειπνο στο σπίτι;


Μετα απο καποια ραντεβου, οταν εχεις γνωριστει καπως με τον αλλον, να υπαρχει καποια οικειοτητα. Με το καλημερα, να λες ελα σπιτι για φαγητο, ακουγεται καπως :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα καπου εξω... εκτος αν τον ξερω τον αλλο αρκετα καλα για να παω σπιτι του. Αλλα στα πρωτα ραντεβου , που δεν ξερεις τον αλλο καλα, ε και ενας καφες καλος ειναι :p


Ε δεν νομίζω ότι για πρώτο ραντεβού με κάποιον,πρέπει να πας σε ακριβά μέρη κλπ.:p

----------


## Mariah

> Ε δεν νομίζω ότι για πρώτο ραντεβού με κάποιον,πρέπει να πας σε ακριβά μέρη κλπ.:p


Μπα διαφωνω, δεν εχει σημασια να ειναι ακριβο, σημασια εχει η καλη παρεα και οπου και να πας καλα θα περασεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπα διαφωνω, δεν εχει σημασια να ειναι ακριβο, σημασια εχει η καλη παρεα και οπου και να πας καλα θα περασεις.


Αυτό ήθελα να πω βρε.
Έχεις πμ.

----------


## nick190813

Ε καλα ρε παιδια δεν ειπαμε και μολις γνωρισεις τον αλλον.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπα διαφωνω, δεν εχει σημασια να ειναι ακριβο, σημασια εχει η καλη παρεα και οπου και να πας καλα θα περασεις.


Άμα σου έφερναν τον Jon Snow για ραντεβού,θα δεχόσουν να πάτε οπουδήποτε?:Ρ

----------


## Mariah

> Άμα σου έφερναν τον Jon Snow για ραντεβού,θα δεχόσουν να πάτε οπουδήποτε?:Ρ


Σιγα τον ανδρα μωρε.. εξαλλου τα εχει με την κοκκινομαλα απο το σηριαλ :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *Σιγα τον ανδρα μωρε*.. εξαλλου τα εχει με την κοκκινομαλα απο το σηριαλ :p


Εσένα δεν σου άρεσε?Έτσι έλεγες.

----------


## Mariah

> Εσένα δεν σου άρεσε?Έτσι έλεγες.


E μου αρεσε, αλλα μεχρι εκει, δεν θα κανω και κατι μαζι του :p

Αντε την καληνυχτα μου, παω να διαβασω το βιβλιο μου και μετα νανακια. Καλη συνεχεια guys :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> E μου αρεσε, αλλα μεχρι εκει, δεν θα κανω και κατι μαζι του :p
> 
> Αντε την καληνυχτα μου, παω να διαβασω το βιβλιο μου και μετα νανακια. Καλη συνεχεια guys :p


Καλό βράδυ δεσποινίς και όνειρα γλυκά.

----------


## Deleted-150217

nick εσύ καλά τα λες αλλά εδώ μέσα όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να το αναλύσεις απο την ώρα που βλέπεις κάποια που σου αρέσει..από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο και μετά..το να φτάσει η άλλη να έρθει μέχρι το σπίτι σου,σημαίνει ότι "ψήνεται" κατά το ήμισυ..μέχρι εκεί όμως έχει αρκετό δρόμο πριν...

----------


## Mariah

> nick εσύ καλά τα λες αλλά εδώ μέσα όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να το αναλύσεις απο την ώρα που βλέπεις κάποια που σου αρέσει..από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο και μετά..το να φτάσει η άλλη να έρθει μέχρι το σπίτι σου,σημαίνει ότι "ψήνεται" κατά το ήμισυ..μέχρι εκεί όμως έχει αρκετό δρόμο πριν...


Κατι που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο, μια ατακα, "Ελα σπιτι μου για καφε, και αμα δεν σου αρεσει, ντυνεσαι και φευγεις'. Τετοια φαση :p

----------


## nick190813

> nick εσύ καλά τα λες αλλά εδώ μέσα όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να το αναλύσεις απο την ώρα που βλέπεις κάποια που σου αρέσει..από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο και μετά..το να φτάσει η άλλη να έρθει μέχρι το σπίτι σου,σημαίνει ότι "ψήνεται" κατά το ήμισυ..μέχρι εκεί όμως έχει αρκετό δρόμο πριν...


Δεν εχει παρα πολυ δρομο ,2δυο ραντεβου ενα καφε να την ψησεις αρχικα και μετα ενα ποτακι-σινεμα-η φαγητο
αυτη ειναι η αποψη μ και η πειρα μ

----------

